# Fenders for Kona Paddy Wagon



## johnnydrz (May 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm a new Paddy Wagon owner. I'm trying to set it up to be my commuter bike. I know I'll have to ride in the rain and maybe some wet snow sometimes. So I bought the Planet Bike Cascadia fenders, but I've spent about an hour trying to install the rear one on my bike, but I couldn't stop it from rubbing. Also, the steel "arms" aren't long enough... Is there a trick to have those fit???

Thanks in advance,

Johnnydrz


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I have SKS P35 fenders on mine. As with any fenders, installing them involves lots of patience, much swearing, and some creative bending.

You might have to reposition your rear wheel in the track ends if the struts are too short.


----------

